# mk5 flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 (jetta)



## bluebeast_cmu (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's possible to get a mk5 GLI/GTI flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 jetta? I really want the new style steering wheel for my Jetta, and I don't like the MOMO flat-bottom steering wheels.
Does anyone have any experience making this swap? Or know if it's even possible?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: mk5 flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 (bluebeast_cmu)*

I've been wondering the same thing for about two years now, at 1 point I figuared that 1 of them M.I.V.W. boys would've done it by now but no luck.


----------



## bluebeast_cmu (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: mk5 flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 (DUBBED-OUT)*









anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: mk5 flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 (bluebeast_cmu)*

some way some how my Lad it will wrok ... after seeing this











_Modified by DUBBED-OUT at 5:57 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## bluebeast_cmu (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: mk5 flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 (DUBBED-OUT)*

wow... where did you find that?


----------



## dubnoxiousgli (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: mk5 flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 (bluebeast_cmu)*

yeah iv seen people do it - its kinda hard though trying to hook the horn and the bag back up to the inlet of the mk4 but iv seen them b4 somewhere in here on vortex theres people that covered it - keep looking - and good luck


----------



## Thizz_VW (Nov 28, 2007)

i have acess to the mk5 dtm style or flat bottom steering wheel and i want to know if i can install it on my mk4 jetta w/4 spoke any info would help


_Modified by Thizz_VW at 4:00 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Thizz_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thizz_VW* »_i have acess to the mk5 dtm style or flat bottom steering wheel and i want to know if i can install it on my mk4 jetta w/4 spoke any info would help

I have the answer in this link.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4523217


----------



## Thizz_VW (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Eric D)*

Right on man thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: mk5 flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 (DUBBED-OUT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBED-OUT* »_









Is that the TT dash?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: mk5 flat-bottom steering wheel on a mk4 (eurotuned88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned88* »_
Is that the TT dash?

Yes, a MK1 Audi TT.
Here is a link to a Mk2 Golf with Mk1 Audi TT dash swap.
http://www.thuresson.eu/mkII/t...r.htm


----------

